# Car Audio Project - Help make this a sticky?



## bignikk (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi There everyone,

I can't seem to find the information I need on the forums so I figure I will document things from scratch, add pics, and hopefully make this easier for anyone else looking to do the same to their car.
I am replacing the HU with a Kenwood DNX5120. Beautiful deck.
Next step is to install an aftermarket amplifier and replace all of the interior speakers.
Here is where I need some help.
Has anyone documented the location and size of the stock speakers?
Meaning, I would like to know what speakers are currently installed, what size they are, and what aftermarket replacment options would fit without alot of customization. Also, I would like to know if there is any way to use the existing wiring, but replace the amp with an aftermarket amp?

I will be ripping the interior out of the car this weekend and was hoping to get as much research done ahead of time in an effort to make the installation and subsequent documentation of the project, that much easier.

Let me know.
Thanks so much, 
Bignikk!!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

There are tons of threads on this. Search here and if you can't find anything here, ls1gto.com has TONS


----------



## QwikSilver04 (Dec 25, 2010)

Yes!!! Please document this if you would... it would be such a help and if you would please include info on how you got all the interior trim pieces out. Thanks


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

warning!! very lengthy response incoming!! Ok first off i just finished my 04 audio project. ill start off with locations and sizes. all speakers are 6.5 rounds. 2 midbass drivers in the rear deck 2, 2 ways in the sides, and 2 6.5/ tweeter component sets in the front. 6.5's in the doors and tweets under the defrost vent trim on the dash. and all the speakers in the car are complete paper garbage, save for the ones in the rear deck. you have your stock amp in the back behind the carpet on the driver side along with the wiring harness. no there are no rca outs on the stock deck. i kept the stock head with my project simply because i love to have a 6 cd changer and didnt want to fuss with adding an aftermarket one or a 500$+ head unit. now, starting with the speakers. you might as well do it all at once because of the amount of crap that has to come off just to access them. start with the rears, the reat seats need to come out first. on the bottom on both sides are plastic pull things which will release the bottom section. then 2, 1\2" bolts on either side and a pull straight up will release the upper half. unscrew the trunk release and start popping the clips on the rear deck. make sure to undo the wires to the third brake light, and with a little bit of persuasion the deck will lift off. the midbass drivers i put in only needed the little metal spacers to make them fit and went in like a champ. on the sides in the rear there are 2 star headed screws at the top and one on the bottom behind the kickplate trim and that whole panel will pop off giving you access to those speakers. i used quantum fx 6.5 2 ways that went straight in no problem. just be sure to look at every mounting hole available on the speaker. o and you will need a very small socket (i forget the size) to get those off. on the doors, you will need a very small flathead. take in and pull out the plug behind the door handle and unscrew. then at the lock thing, the little red oval piece. pry that red piece out and it will release the top. unscrew behind. then just a few screws around the edges of the door panel. carefully work off the triangle vent at the top and undo the hookups to the light at the bottom and lift straight up. this will give you acces to the biggest piece of crap in the whole car. there is a plastic mount that the speaker is mounted on. i had to do some cutting on that just to make the magnet fit through but if your rear side speakers went in fine then they will mount straight up the same way. and if not its plastic so no worries. i left the tweets alone simply because i was destroying screwdrivers trying to get them unscrewed. so now that all the speakers are replaced leave the car apart and we'll talk wiring. blue\orange blue\ black, yellow\ green brown\ black. those are the full signal inputs for the speakers to the stock amp. all the other ones are power ground and the bass only signal to the rear deck speakers. i splice into the signal wires and used a line out converter to provide the rca inputs to my amp. when you run your amp power wire back the easiest way is to get it through the fire wall, and then take off the kickplate trim by popping up the long oval piece which will give you access to 4 star headed screws. you also have to remove the seatbelt bolt. which is big. after that is off remove the little triangular piece under the dash right in front of the kickplate trim. there is one screw that will stare you in the face and one on the side set in about an inch and a half. since all your seats and trim panels are already removed running the wire to the trunk is a cinch. there are amazingly convenient holes on either side of the gas tank that will allow you to run wires to the trunk wit no effort at all. and it is through those holes, and under the kickplate trim that all your speaker wires should run too. as for the accessory wire to the amp. if your using an aftermarket head then that shouldnt be a problem. just follow the sticky on removing the head unit. if you want to use the stock head you will also need to follow the sticky. once you get to the wiring harness, there will be a solid yellow wire, that is the accessory wire for your head unit. backstabbing yours into the connector is the least difficult way. and since your center stack is already disassembled running that back in no problem. except for the carpet. that sucks. as for the amp ground. on the back of your tail light on either side there is a bolt that will work for grounding i tried almost everything else in that trunk space and thats the esiest one to get to. well that should cover everything. ill check back later for any more questions.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I just swapped the HU, installed some HU goodies (like XM and iPod) and that was it. Car sounds real nice now. Stock bass speakers are good enough for me.


----------

